
Ask HN: Can You Find Me a Show HN Post - O_H_E
There was this site&#x2F;project that was collecting developer tools in a nice wiki-like format, along with some metadata (description, platform, category...etc) but I can&#x27;t find it anymore.<p>It seams like I am going to revisit saving sites, because google doesn&#x27;t seem to be helpful enough these days<p>I would really appreciate some help trying to find that Show HN post
======
bufferoverflow
1)
[https://github.com/cjbarber/ToolsOfTheTrade](https://github.com/cjbarber/ToolsOfTheTrade)

from this post

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8028704](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8028704)

2) [https://engigogo.com/developer/](https://engigogo.com/developer/)

from this post

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16887811](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16887811)

3) [https://www.hellobonsai.com/best-freelance-
tools](https://www.hellobonsai.com/best-freelance-tools)

from this post

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11065914](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11065914)

4) [https://founderkit.com/](https://founderkit.com/)

from this post

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13376901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13376901)

5) Assorted:

[https://startupresources.io/](https://startupresources.io/)

[https://www.stacklist.com/](https://www.stacklist.com/)

[https://stackshare.io/](https://stackshare.io/)

